# where to place the heat mat



## eazyabe (Aug 7, 2008)

i've been i one shop where they had the heat mat on the back of the terrarium . I thought it should be underneath. So where to place on a viv inside outside front or back it might sound silly but got confused ... But saying that i've just banged my head lol. Thanks in advance


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

mine r in the inside on the bottom of the viv


----------



## eazyabe (Aug 7, 2008)

are they covered with more substrate than at the cool end


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

What beastie is in it, what substrate are you using, what is the viv made of? 

:lol2::lol2: Questions Questions Questions :lol2::lol2:

The reason I ask, is that Janets BRB felt like it was vibrating for a while until we found out the heat mat was leaking electricity, which was being passed through the damp substrate to the snake. Poor sod was getting it muscles toned for a while, no wonder it has a good grip. :lol2::lol2:

Going with the Microclimate AHS now, expensive but probably worth it. :2thumb:


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

its a corn snake...but the heat mat is fully laminated and its keep on aspen bedding...so hopefully no shocks lol


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

We have corn in the bottom of this stack, it was an Ikea Bookcase originally, 










The heatmat is under a tile on the bottom of the viv, the beach chips then cover it to a decent depth.

Corns like it a lot less humidity than BRBs, so there should be no probs like we had. :lol2:


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

thats my corn snake viv...the heat mats on the left under the hide


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*d*

i say bottem


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

3 out of three for bottom, Motion Carried! :lol2:


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

yep heat mat on the bottom it is then:lol2: 
nice stack by the way...whats in the top viv ????


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Iains hoggie,  










I hate aspen, it is a :censor: to get out the carpet. :lol2:


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

yep it is a :censor:er to get out the carpet :lol2:but my corn and royal love it....(your hoggies so cute)


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Rusty, just a baby, now on mice fuzzies. :2thumb: Getting bigger.


----------

